# Suchmaske für Datenbank



## Blechi (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo erstmal,
also ich habe reichlich gesucht und auch etliche Tipps ausprobiert um eine Suche für meine Datenbank zu erstellen. Leider bin ich nicht so mit PHP und MYSQL bewandert das es gereicht hat.  

Also ich habe eine Tabelle Namens mitglieder in der drei Spalten sind (Spielnick, Email,Homepage). Jetzt möchte ich über ein Suchformular die Spalte Spielnick durchsuchen lassen und das in der Ausgabe auch die dazugehörige Email und Homepage erscheint. Man sollte auch nur nach einzelnen Buchstaben suchen können und nicht nur nach ganzen Namen. Ich hoffe das reicht erstmal, damit mir jemand helfen kann. Ich werd sonst noch irre.  

Hier mal ein Link zur Ausgabeseite. 

Grüssle Blechi


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Juni 2003)

Eigentlich recht simpel 


```
<?
// $_REQUEST['suchstring']: der vom Benutzer eingegebene Suchstring

// Hier einfügen: Datenbankverbindung etc.

// Suchstring für SQL-Abfrage vorbereiten
$sqlstring = addslashes($_REQUEST['suchstring']);
$sqlstring = str_replace("%", "\\\\%", $sqlstring);
$sqlstring = str_replace("_", "\\\\_", $sqlstring);

$result = mysql_query("SELECT spielnick, email, homepage FROM mitglieder WHERE spielnick LIKE '%".$sqlstring."%'");

while ($row = mysql_fetch_array($result)) {
  // gewohnte Ausgabe der Ergebnisse  
}
?>
```

HTH


----------



## Blechi (8. Juni 2003)

Besten dank. Eingebaut und klappt supi.


----------

